# This is how I create a realistic painting. How is it ?



## ramyasadasivam (Dec 28, 2021)

This is the process of my painting. I start my work like this. This is how I gradually move forward.


----------



## cliftoncrockatt (8 mo ago)

I think it is very well done....I create abstracts and often I create an outline, if you will....in my case it is a 'puzzle' in carbon black ink and then I 'solve the puzzle' with color and extra lines/change of geometric shapes .....one thing I know is that I want to keep the viewer's eyes moving as they look at my work...it draws them in.....so anything you can add as a line or slightly brighter or contrasting streak of color or an object that doesn't distract them from the essence of the painting can have that effect


----------

